# Zombie Build / alternator



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

GAMGER said:


> I found this Cruze build: Chevy Cruze Zombie Killer
> 
> Thought this would be of general interest, but one question I had was about the alternator. This guy lists, "Chevrolet truck alternator" as an upgrade. Anyone know what truck alternator this guy might be referencing?


I like the car, but I have no idea what alternator he used. Maybe some of the high end audio guys would know. What amperage does the stock alternator put out?


----------



## GAMGER (May 29, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> I like the car, but I have no idea what alternator he used. Maybe some of the high end audio guys would know. What amperage does the stock alternator put out?


Pretty sure stock is 130A.

I like the details, like rust coming from the bolts. It's just fun to see what you can do with a little imagination.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I like the car, but I have no idea what alternator he used. Maybe some of the high end audio guys would know. What amperage does the stock alternator put out?


HO Alternator link.


----------

